# Felt FC?



## parklife

Just received a Felt FC as a warranty replacement to my 2011 F5, but can't see where this frame fits in the current line up. What is the comparative frame....F4? F5? etc.

Sweet looking frame though, just need to get components swapped over.

Thanks


----------



## bwbishop

All of the F frames, except the F1 are the same. The only difference between an F5 and F3 is the components, wheels... And all of the F frames have the same stiffness but the F1 is lighter.


----------



## bahula03

bwbishop is absolutely correct.

Out of curiosity, what happened to your F5 frame? I have the same bike/year...


----------



## Superdave3T

parklife said:


> Just received a Felt FC as a warranty replacement to my 2011 F5, but can't see where this frame fits in the current line up. What is the comparative frame....F4? F5? etc.
> 
> Sweet looking frame though, just need to get components swapped over.
> 
> Thanks


The F3 and FC frames are the same in 2013. The FC and F3, F4, and F5 frames were all the same material in 2011 also but the molds were slightly different and the lay ups as well. In 2012 the F2, F3, and FC were identical frames. 

The F3 and FC used different molds and L/S because the 4 and 5 used rivet-on externally routed mechanical cable guides. The FC and F3 used the bolt-on mechanical external / Electronic Internal guides. The FC and F3 also use a lighter fork lay up - basically the F1 fork without nano-resin or 1.5k external carbon cosmetic weave.

In 2013 the F1 remains among the lightest and highest STW bikes ever created.

-SD


----------



## parklife

Thanks all. So looks like I got an upgraded Frame. It does look sweet and I think time to get saving for Ultegra Di2 for it!!!

Issue was the frame cracked where the seatpost goes into the frame. Never been overtightened and not even been tightened past 4Nm. Looks like the clamp has been changed on the 2013 bikes, so probably worth getting a new clamp as well.

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## FeltF75rider

I got the Felt double bolt clamp. My bike is not carbon but I figure two bolts have got to be better than one and the new clamp just looks way better any way.


----------



## sandiegosteve

parklife said:


> Thanks all. So looks like I got an upgraded Frame. It does look sweet and I think time to get saving for Ultegra Di2 for it!!!
> 
> Issue was the frame cracked where the seatpost goes into the frame. Never been overtightened and not even been tightened past 4Nm. Looks like the clamp has been changed on the 2013 bikes, so probably worth getting a new clamp as well.
> 
> [URL="[/URL]


Interesting - exact same situation here. Same crack area (not as bad) and no questions asked replacement. Great service and I've been on the FC frame for about 5 months. Can't say I can tell a difference, but I like it a lot.


----------



## Superdave3T

The frame structure on your old 2011 F5 is the same as the FC, the only difference is the fork and cable routing features.

-SD


----------



## CoTreeHugger

LOVE my 2013 FC!!!!!


----------



## bwbishop

That thing is sexy!


----------

